# Learn Sindarin with these simple lessons



## AaronShaw (Jan 18, 2003)

Suilad ar Mae govannen!

I guess I should introduce myself here since I am new. My name is Aaron Shaw. I just thought that I would mention that I have put together a Sindarin Course at www.councilofelrond.com. It is designed with the non-linguist in mind, but yet is in depth enough for linguists. It is currently being reviewed for accuracies sake by Helge K Fauskanger and Rysard Derdzinksi. I would greatly appreciate any input that people could give me on such a course. Thanks


----------



## Lomion (Jan 19, 2003)

Suilad Gildor-Inglorion!
Those sindarin lessons are great! They are pretty good at what they do, that is, teach sindarin. 
People, its clear that alot of time has been put in those lessons so you know they're top notch! I'm taking a break from Quenya right now and catching up some on some Sindarin. So far so good. Anywho, I suggest these lessons to anyone interested in Sindarin.
Namarie an si!


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 21, 2003)

AaronShaw
I am interested in Sindarin. Once I get to CouncilofElrond, where do I go? 

Thanks,
Lasgalen


----------



## Lomion (Jan 21, 2003)

On main menu, go to languages, then to Workbook.


----------



## Eraforn (Dec 9, 2011)

I really have been searching everywhere for a Sindarin course then I found this i tried it out and it is a little hard for me if you have any suggestions please tell me about it I really want to learn it thank you!!!


----------



## Elhath (Dec 15, 2011)

I doubt whether many of the courses have still integrated the important personal endings stuff from the Professor's treatise published in _Parma Eldalamberon_ #17... but at least the essentials can be checked from here or from the Wikipedia article ("Sindarin").

Here are a couple of other views on teaching Sindarin grammar online:
http://khallandra.tripod.com/sindarin/
http://your-sindarin-textbook.realelvish.net
http://www.phy.duke.edu/~trenk/elvish/#course_sindarin

When you first begin to sample the language, a good main thing is to observe how the phrase-building mechanics differ from English (or your non-English native tongue) — especially the mutational element (*tail* "feet", but *'ni[n] thail* "for the feet") which can be confusing to beginners compiling their first wordlists or notes... it was so for me, too.


----------

